# JD Moisture Tester.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was perusing the John Deere website this morning and came across this new to me hay, straw, and silage moisture tester. Not cheap, but the unique thing about this one is that it measures density force that is required to probe the bale and then adjusts the moisture reading for the density factor. Pretty cool. Evidently it has been available for awhile but I just now discovered it. Click the pic for expansion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I did a quick internet search to find that it's an Agratronix (HST-1). It must be pretty new, because I've never noticed it before, and it says "New" on they're site. I did a quick scan of the manual, and it not only compensates for density, but also for temperature. It has lots of other nice features like, compensation adjustment, memory, etc. There's so many variables when it come to testing moister, that any time they can factor more of those variable into the results, the better you'll sleep at night.

Anyone want to by my used HT-Pro?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Idaho Hay said:


> I did a quick internet search to find that it's an Agratronix (HST-1). It must be pretty new, because I've never noticed it before, and it says "New" on they're site. I did a quick scan of the manual, and it not only compensates for density, but also for temperature. It has lots of other nice features like, compensation adjustment, memory, etc. There's so many variables when it come to testing moister, that any time they can factor more of those variable into the results, the better you'll sleep at night.
> 
> Anyone want to by my used HT-Pro?


i might want to buy your used one. But then I might want this new one also!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

This sounds like a pretty good probe. I wonder if the density sensor really makes a difference on it's readings. Sounds like a good tester for big squares. And still cheaper then an Delmhorst tester. Even with the JD brand on it. I like that it seems like you could average your tests over quite a few bales.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Automatic density compensation?

I wonder how that works?

Ralph


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I would think the probe would have to some type of scale on the end inside the device to measure the lbs of force needed to insert into the bale. It may actually be far less sophisticated with a single switch requiring a certain amount of force to activate - since the documentation says it simply determines if it is a high density, or low density bale.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I would think the probe would have to some type of scale on the end inside the device to measure the lbs of force needed to insert into the bale.


That's basically what the manual said.

Here's a link to it on the agratronix site: http://www.agratronix.com/product/new-hst-1-advanced-hay-straw-and-silage-tester/


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had seen it a while ago and liked that it goes into silage moisture range. Have not decided yet if I really need it that bad.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang, from what I have researched online, John Deere has the very best price. It is not listed on MegaDepot yet.....and usually they have the best prices of all on most moisture testers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see that you cannot set-up and install the software on this meter with a Mac.....what a crock. I will have to see if anyone in my family still has a POS windows operator laying around somewhere. I will probably buy one tester and sell my HT-Pro I bought last year. Put it in use beginning last May.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I see that you cannot set-up and install the software on this meter with a Mac.....what a crock. I will have to see if anyone in my family still has a POS windows operator laying around somewhere. I will probably buy one tester and sell my HT-Pro I bought last year. Put it in use beginning last May.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I don't see myself using the software. But annoying no Mac software. I didn't realize the HT-pro went down to 8% until last week when researching probes so if I don't buy one of these new ones I would sure be interested in buying your HT-pro


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Vol said:


> I see that you cannot set-up and install the software on this meter with a Mac.....what a crock. I will have to see if anyone in my family still has a POS windows operator laying around somewhere. I will probably buy one tester and sell my HT-Pro I bought last year. Put it in use beginning last May.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You must be a "Ford only" guy. :huh: .... Just had to give you a hard time. I'm sure Macs are fine, but I've never owned one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Idaho Hay said:


> You must be a "Ford only" guy. :huh: .... Just had to give you a hard time. I'm sure Macs are fine, but I've never owned one.


I used to be pc and Windows only because I could easily replace parts and repair Windows for the most part. The thing is since going Mac I haven't had to replace parts or reformat/unbug it's operating system.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not nearly the headaches with a Mac....they are not perfect, but leaps and bounds above Windows.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Not nearly the headaches with a Mac....they are not perfect, but leaps and bounds above Windows.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep, once you get a Mac you won't go back to a Windows system. I have a MacBook Pro laptop and not a desktop though. Went through four different Gateway laptops before finally getting the Mac. Have had it longer than the other four combined and had zero issues with it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the one at the bottom of the page and it works great.....no need to overcomplicate the procedure, I see no real value.....bought mine BNIB and it was $140 on fleabay....dealer gettin rid of stock


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Idaho Hay said:


> I did a quick internet search to find that it's an Agratronix (HST-1). It must be pretty new, because I've never noticed it before, and it says "New" on they're site. I did a quick scan of the manual, and it not only compensates for density, but also for temperature. It has lots of other nice features like, compensation adjustment, memory, etc. There's so many variables when it come to testing moister, that any time they can factor more of those variable into the results, the better you'll sleep at night.
> 
> Anyone want to by my used HT-Pro?


 Was going to say, they look exactly like the Agratronix ones. Although I thought these were at a pretty good price...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> Was going to say, they look exactly like the Agratronix ones. Although I thought these were at a pretty good price...


The diff is that Deere will warranty the unit to two years.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I have the one at the bottom of the page and it works great.....no need to overcomplicate the procedure, I see no real value.....bought mine BNIB and it was $140 on fleabay....dealer gettin rid of stock


Dawg, bottom of the page Vol posted? The windrow tester? If so, curious how well that works.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see that MegaDepot has the BHT-2 dual sensor on board moisture monitor for $319.00. That is a very good price.

https://megadepot.com/catalog/test-equipment/brand:agratronix?SSAID=389818

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Dawg, bottom of the page Vol posted? The windrow tester? If so, curious how well that works.


Ya it works great....love it. Very portable, just take the stupid parabolic disc off....it's designed to measure "in the windrow" course you have to drag a 5 gal bucket, gather hay to fill the bucket then press down with 30# of force and get the measurement....i did that circus act for a while....then I discarded the parabolic (as I thought strange signals were migrating into my hay colonies  ) dish and just started probing the bales coming out of the chamber right behind the knotters....that's a purty good simulation and seemed to be the exact same readings as I achieved with the dog and pony show, so I ditched the 5 gal bucket as well.....two birds in one stone


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya it works great....love it. Very portable, just take the stupid parabolic disc off....it's designed to measure "in the windrow" course you have to drag a 5 gal bucket, gather hay to fill the bucket then press down with 30# of force and get the measurement....i did that circus act for a while....then I discarded the parabolic (as I thought strange signals were migrating into my hay colonies  ) dish and just started probing the bales coming out of the chamber right behind the knotters....that's a purty good simulation and seemed to be the exact same readings as I achieved with the dog and pony show, so I ditched the 5 gal bucket as well.....two birds in one stone


So if you are measuring the moisture of the a bale right by the knotters doesn't it kinda defeat the purpose of even having a thing that tests windrows?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> So if you are measuring the moisture of the a bale right by the knotters doesn't it kinda defeat the purpose of even having a thing that tests windrows?


Yes....I don't use it to test windrows, well I do, except the windrow gets put in a bale first


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I then make sure it jives with the BHT-2 and away we go.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Yes....I don't use it to test windrows, well I do, except the windrow gets put in a bale first


yeah I test windrows in the bale all the time as well. Sometimes even after the windrows are put into the barn. As bales


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use sight and feel to get close....I'm usually purty close, then bale a bale and check.....if not, come back in an hour or so and repeat. I'm not sure the purpose of testing in the windrow anyway....why drag a bucket and walk to the field if your fixing to bale it? Just seems kinda inefficient....I don't need it to test 20% hay....I can do that purty easily I'm testing whether we have 15% or less, "go" or "no go"


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy one of these? How's it working for you?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Did anyone buy one of these? How's it working for you?


Nope....waitin' on you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## WileyGator (Jan 23, 2019)

Megadepot BHT-2 for $299.30


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

You mean the HST-1? Nope, not yet. It just hasn't floated to the top of the priority list yet for "farm gadget purchases".


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes I was referring to the HST-1 that Mike originally posted about. I'd like to have something to check temp this season for some testing I plan to do with preservative. I'm thinking the HST-1 or the HT-Pro.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Yes I was referring to the HST-1 that Mike originally posted about. I'd like to have something to check temp this season for some testing I plan to do with preservative. I'm thinking the HST-1 or the HT-Pro.


You are on the right track Dana.....as it is all about temps when using a preservative. I still use my HT-Pro mainly for temp ability. If I can keep the temps below 100° for several days, I know I don't have a thing to worry about as far as dust and danger.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> You are on the right track Dana.....as it is all about temps when using a preservative. I still use my HT-Pro mainly for temp ability. If I can keep the temps below 100° for several days, I know I don't have a thing to worry about as far as dust and danger.
> 
> Regards, Mike


+1,

Larry


----------

